# CM9 Auto Brightness Values



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

So I used CM9 for a day or two before swapping back over to AOKP (CM9 is smooth as hell, but as of now it's missing some necessary customizations. Needless to say I can't wait to be back on CM for daily purposes).

The one thing I did love, was their auto brightness setup. It was dark indoors, and bright out, something the stock settings (which I assume AOKP uses) don't accomplish very well.

Was just hoping someone sitting on CM9 can let me know what said settings were, I noob'd out and flashed back without making a backup.

I'm not even sure what settings need to be changed, but I'm sure I could figure it out. Any advice? (Tried searching, but nothing relevant came up using Tapatalk.)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Damn dude! I literally just flashed a rom 2 minutes ago and lost my auto brightness settings too. Didn't even think about them.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Damn dude! I literally just flashed a rom 2 minutes ago and lost my auto brightness settings too. Didn't even think about them.


I'm sitting here getting pissed bc I can't see shit on my phone outside. I know I can manually adjust, but I shouldn't have to!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I'm sitting here getting pissed bc I can't see shit on my phone outside. I know I can manually adjust, but I shouldn't have to!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


settings>display>brightness>uncheck auto brightness


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I'm sitting here getting pissed bc I can't see shit on my phone outside. *I know I can manually adjust, but I shouldn't have to!*
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Light Sensor Filter - Enabled
Window Length - 5 sec
Reset threshold - disabled
Sample Interval - 5 sec

Light Levels - Use custom checked
Screen dim level - 1
Edit other levels - See attachments
Allow light decrease - Checked
Decrease hysteresis - 50%


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Read that wrong... I'm pretty sure those are the settings I used to have


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Read that wrong... I'm pretty sure those are the settings I used to have


Awesome, thanks bud. Any reason why mine currently jump up 6-8-13-etc? Rather than 5-10-15? Thanks a lot though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Awesome, thanks bud. Any reason why mine currently jump up 6-8-13-etc? Rather than 5-10-15? Thanks a lot though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I changed the lower values, which changes the uppers as well.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Well, only took a few minutes, but I've copied those exactly, we'll see how this works out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

